# ¿Cuales son los mejores programas en su categoría?

## aljimenezg

Hola a todos.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre los mejores programas en su categoría.

Podíamos empezar por programas clientes. Sin servidores ni programas muy específicos. Una especie de "sustitutos" de los programas windows

Empiezo:

1º Navegador?- Suelo utilizar Mozilla-Firebird ó Galeon. Aunque el soporte java de todos los que he probado no es perfecto.

2º Suite ofimática - OpenOffice. Y como cliente de correo Ximian evolution

3º Visor de imágenes: No encuentro ninguno que me satisfaga 100%. Utilizo gqview y electric eyes. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

4º Visor de video: mplayer, por supuesto. Pero también necesito realone para ficheros rm y ram

5º Programa para im: gaim aunque no tiene soporte para transferencia de ficheros. ¿Sugerencias?

6º  Programa peer to peer: xmule, aunque me gustaría acceder a la red de kazza.

7º Reproductor de audio: xmms, por supuesto.

8º Quemador de CDs: Empecé hace tiempo con gcombust, aunque no es muy popular pero estoy muy contento con él.

  Estas son las categorías que se me ocurren por ahora. Si se os ocurren otras incluirlas.

  Saludos:

     Alberto

----------

## Magnum44

1.- Navegador: Uso mozilla, aunque me parece lento. Galeon me dio problemas en el pasado y a veces no es muy compatible...

2.- Ofimatica: OpenOffice claro, aunque para cosas pequeñas prefiero el KWord o el Abiword. Para el correo antes usaba el Evolution, pero llegó un momento en el que no me dejaba acceder a los emails y tenia una piña de ellos. Ahora uso el Mozilla Mail, que tiene un filtro bastante bueno de spam.

3.- Visor de imagenes: No me complico, uso el konqueror mismo y a veces el gthumb, pero he de probar los que dices tu.

4.- Video: Por supuesto el MPlayer (el xine tiene demasiados fallos chorras) y como Gui para el MPlayer, el KPlayer, que hace poco que salio al portage.

5.- Mensajeria instantanea: Uso Gaim, aunque no es ninguna maravilla. Personalmente me gusta kopete, pero está un poco abandonado. Aunque tiene wena pinta de cara a programadores ya que va todo por plugins.

6.- P2P: MLDonkey por supuesto, con el kmldonkey como gui.

7.- Audio: XMMS

8.- Tostadora: El K3b, sin duda el mejor que he probado para linux.

9.- Programa pa ver la TV: Uso el Zapping, tambien tiene un buen soporte de plugins.

Ale, ahi queda eso   :Cool: 

----------

## RAPUL

1º Navegador? Mozilla-Firebird o Netscape 4.79 para páginas que se resisten

2º Suite ofimática - OpenOffice. Pero para cosas pequeñas Koffice. Porque el openoffice a pesar de que me lo compilo yo tarda un poco en cargar.

Para el correo el kmail hace lo que necesito.

3º Visor de imágenes: Sin kuickshow. Viene con el kdegraphics.

4º Visor de video: mplayer, por supuesto. 

5º Programa para im: amsn, si que va la transferencia de ficheros y es un clon muy fiel.

6º Programa peer to peer: xmule.

7º Reproductor de audio: xmms, por supuesto.

8º Quemador de CDs: Sin duda k3b, igual o mejor que el nero...

9º Programa pa ver la tele: ninguno...  :Razz: 

10º Edición de imágenes: gimp

11º Soporte scanner: sane + xsane

12º Como cliente ftp uso el IglooFTP-pro (pero no es libre) o el flashfxp con wine, ...  :Sad:  De hecho ando buscando algun cliente ftp decente y libre para linux.

13º Como juegos: enemy-territory (shooter), tux-racer (carreras) y never winter nights (rpg), sin duda.

Hmmm... no se me ocurren más...

----------

## neuronal

Hola, no creo que encuentres 'los mejores programas' de esas categorías. Lo digo porque cada uno tiene sus pros y sus contras y, lógicamente, las respuestas de la gente son subjetivas (de acuerdo a sus gustos o preferencias) asi que... de todos modos, te diré lo que yo utilizo (y no por ello son las mejores  :Wink:  --solo lo son para mi--):

1. navegador: mozilla

2. ofimática: abiword (solo uso procesador de textos, no necesito más). cliente de correo: Sylpheed (muy bueno. Le falta un lector de feeds RSS como tiene Evolution. Pero yo para las feeds uso AmphetaDesk)

3. visor de imagenes: gthumb (pruebalo, en serio, y verás  :Smile: )

5. video: gmplayer (y para DVDs: Ogle)

5. IM: amsn (solo uso msn. Ayer me hice una cuenta jabber. Y utilizo gaim desde ayer --pero si solo es para msn --> AMSN)

6. p2p: mldonkey (acceso a redes edonkey, overnet, fasttrack(kaaza), bittorrent, gnutella, open napster, y unas cuantas más creo...  :Smile: )

7. audio: XMMS (y si necesito reproducir formato WMA uso mplayer)

8. cdrw: simplecdrx (aunque dicen que k3b es el mejor que hay)

Y sigo:

9. irc: IRSSI (y si prefieres uno gráfico: XCHAT)

10. terminal virtual: aterm

11. editor de textos: nano (para archivos de configuracion) y vim (para programación). uno gráfico: gedit

12. IDE: anjuta

13. visor de pdf's: acroread (siempre lo he usado pero lo cierto es que no me gusta demasiado cómo funciona)

14. editor html: bluefish

15. news reader: PAN (buenisimo)

16. cliente ftp: lftp (sencillamente genial) (gftp si prefieres uno grafico)

17. monitores del sistema: gkrellm, wmmemload, wmcpumon, wmnetload, wmcouload, wmclockmon, ...(las dockapps en general me gustan mucho)

18. manejador de ficheros: rox!! (genial)

... eso es lo que uso entre muchas más aplicaciones que tengo instaladas  :Smile: 

En fin, creo que ya hubo un hilo de este tipo y no sé si sirven de mucho pues más o menos casi todos terminamos utilizando las mismas aplicaciones practicamente.

Un saludo

actualización @ 21-01-2004

19. manejador de ventanas: fluxbox

20. accesorios para el escritorio:

iconos: idesk

monitores: gkrellm

dockapps: wmupmon (tiempo de ejecución del sistema), wmclockmon (reloj), wmcpuload (carga cpu), wmnetload (monitor de red para las interfaces que tengas levantadas), mmemload (carga de memoria)

paginador de escritorios: fluxter

ocultación del puntero del ratón: unclutter -- por ejemplo: "unclutter -idle 2" para que a los dos segundos desaparezca el puntero del escritorio --

----------

## jBilbo

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 12º Como cliente ftp uso el IglooFTP-pro (pero no es libre) o el flashfxp con wine, ...  De hecho ando buscando algun cliente ftp decente y libre para linux.
> 
> 

 

Has probado gftp? Es del estilo que veo que buscas.

Para consola el ncftp es el mejor.

Y luego para conexiones secure-ftp (sftp), el mejor es el yafc (consola tb.

----------

## Haduart

Neuronal dijo:

 *Quote:*   

> En fin, creo que ya hubo un hilo de este tipo y no sé si sirven de mucho pues más o menos casi todos terminamos utilizando las mismas aplicaciones practicamente.

 

Pues yo creo que son muy utiles estos hilos, pues te da la posibilidad de probar programas que de otras formas quizas no conocerias y no probarias. Yo me estoy haciendo un arto de bajar programas de los que habeis dicho, claro que soy bastante nuevo en esta distro. Por cierto, alguien conoce mas programas a parte del zapping para ver la tele, grabar y comprimir?

Ah, para mensajeria para mi gusto el mejor programa: centericq.

----------

## jBilbo

 *Haduart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que son muy utiles estos hilos, pues te da la posibilidad de probar programas que de otras formas quizas no conocerias y no probarias. 

 

Tienes razón. Ha habido hilos de estos, pero nunca vienen mal cada cierto tiempo. Yo por ej. estoy probando Rox, gthumb (thx neuronal), que no conocía   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RAPUL

Ahora pruebo esos clientes ftps q me habeis dicho a ver q tal...

 :Razz: 

----------

## neuronal

Ok, ya veo que si pueden ser de utilidad; rectifico en mi afirmación  :Smile: 

Por cierto, app-games/ ha crecido mucho (ya hay más de 300 paquetes) para quien le guste jugar no sería mala idea tomarse un tiempo en ver qué puede haber (si tiene se tiene la suerte de tener tiempo libre  :Smile: ) a mi me avisaron de una demo que hay que está bastante chula: mutantstormdemo (un matamarcianos algo diferente a lo que, yo al menos, había visto --tambien es cierto que nunca uso juegos pero bueno jeje--). Tambien, de los mismos autores, está: spacetripperdemo

Haduart, para TV tienes xawtv Y grabar y comprimir... ¿te refieres a video? puedes probar transcode que dicen (yo nunca he utilizado esta clase de herramientas) que va bien para pasar de uno a otro formato de video.

Para pasar CDs de audio a mp3 -> ripperx (va muy bien  :Smile: )

Saludos

----------

## trapi

para ver graficos utilozo gqview muy bueno

para ftp el lftp por supuesto no es grafico pero tiene de todo lo que tiene por ejemplo el flashfxp

soporta proxys y de todo. lo mejor. (gftp es muy inestable para mi gusto)

----------

## neuronal

 *trapi wrote:*   

> para ver graficos utilozo gqview muy bueno

 

Lo he probado al ver tu mensaje y lo cierto es que está muy bien  :Smile:  Gracias

Quizás dejo de emplear gthumb (que es muy muy parecido). Buf, gqview vuela comparado con gthumb. Uhhmm... si, creo que me quedo con gqview  :Cool: 

Saludos

----------

## jBilbo

 *neuronal wrote:*   

> Quizás dejo de emplear gthumb (que es muy muy parecido). Buf, gqview vuela comparado con gthumb. Uhhmm... si, creo que me quedo con gqview 

 

Yo prefiero gthumb, es más completo.

Respecto al ripeador de CDs, esta muy bien el sound-juicer.

----------

## alexlm78

buenos estas son mis preferencias

01.- Browser:   Opera

02.- Cliente de correo Ximian

03.- Audio:       gmplayer

04.- IM:  amsn

05.- Ofimatica: OpenOffice.org 1.1

06.- Imagenes: eog (eye of gnome )

07.- P2P: xmule

08.- Quemador: gnometoaster o k3b

09.- video> mplayer

10.- edicion de imagenes: gimp

11.- desarrollo: anjuta

12.- juegos: unreal torurnament 2003, freecraft, etc..

13.- ......

deba haber mas pero ahora no recuerdo mas cosas

bye

----------

## fernandotcl

01. Browser: Firebird

02. Email: Thunderbird

03. Imágenes: QIV

04. Vídeo: MPlayer

05. Audio: XMMS

06. Terminal virtual: Xterm

07. IDE: Vim

08. Manejador de ficheros: Xterm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jonash

Navegador: Mozilla

E-mail: sylpheed-claws

Suit Ofimatica: OO

Visor: gqview

video: mplayer

audio: xmms

im: gaim-centericq

p2p : mldonkey

Quemador: k3b

terminal: Eterm

cliente ftp: gftp

servidor ftp: proftpd

FM: nautilus-rox-midnighcommander

editores: nano -mp -gedit

Para los que usan xmule, casi les recomendaria que probaran aMule, no creo que llegue a muy buen puerto el proyecto xMule.

----------

## trompa

1. navegador: Galeon

2. ofimática: abiword cliente de correo: Evolution. 

3. visor de imagenes: gthumb (el de defecto de gnome no?)

5. video: en fb mplayer, en X gmplayer, Ogle pa DVDs

5. IM:  gaim 

6. p2p: aMule, giFT 

7. audio: XMMS  

8. cdrw: Sigo en Windows, es que Nero y CloneCD son los mejores  :Wink: , no uso el k3b por todas las librerias de kde que se me instalarian por un solo programa.

9. irc: XCHAT 

10. terminal virtual: gnome-terminal, cuando slaga E17 y me pase a el usare Eterm  :Smile: 

11. editor de textos: emacs. 

12. visor de pdf's: xpdf,ggv 

13. editor html: bluefish, instalado de una epoca que queria aprender, muerto de asco el pobre  :Razz: .

14. cliente ftp: gftp con gtk2 desde luego  :Smile: . 

15. monitores del sistema: cuando sepa que modulos de los sensors van con mi placa pondré gkrellm.  

16. manejador de ventanas:metacity en gnome, algun dia tendre el enlightenment-17

----------

## jBilbo

 *trompa wrote:*   

> 3. visor de imagenes: gthumb (el de defecto de gnome no?)
> 
> 

 

No, el que viene con Gnome es el Eye of Gnome. El gthumb se instala aparte.

----------

## trompa

Ah, pues entonces es el Eye of gnome el que uso.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mentor

Pues aqui van los míos. Que sea los que utilizo no quiere decir que sean los mejores, en otro momento o sobre otro ordenador/escritorio puedo utilizar otros:

Navegador: Konqueror/Firebird.

Email: Thunderbird/Kmail.

Video: Xine, Kplayer.

Audio: Xmms o Kaffeine.

Jukebox: juk o Rhythmbox.

Visor de imagenes: Konqueror, gthumb.

im: Kopete/PSI

Suite Ofimática: OpenOffice.

Terminal: Xterm/Konsole

Tele: XawTV.

Grabación de CDs: K3b por supuesto   :Smile: 

Monitorizacion: Gkrellm, Knetload, Kcpuload

Descargas: Kget/wget

Y no se me ocurre nada más en este momento.

----------

## Sparda

Buenas, aun no tengo instalado Gentoo, va un poco lento desde stage1 con el modem de 56k, pero cuando lo tenga todo la cosa quedará más o menos así (que es lo que vengo usando de antes):

Navegador: Mozilla o Firebird.

Email: Evolution.

Ofimatica: Openoffice (aunque creo que me voy a quedar con el Abiword)

Visor de imagenes: Gqview.

Video: Usaba Xine, a lo mejor cambio a Mplayer...

IM: Gaim

P2P: MlDonkey.

Audio: XMMS.

CdRW: Xcdroast.

Visor pdf's: Acroread

Juegos: Ya quisiera, llegará el dia en que tenga en mi propiedad el Neverwinter y ese dia dejare de salir de casa... ...

Y eso, no se si será lo mejor, pero me ha funcionado bien.

Por cierto, ¿hay algo parecido al SPSS en Linux? Ando buscando un programa de analisis estadístico, lo que lo busco gráfico, y lo único que he visto es el PSPP, que (la ultima vez que lo vi) era en consola.

----------

## Membris Khan

Navegador MozillaFirebird forever (anteriormente Opera)

Ofimática Gnumeric para hojas de cálculo, Kword para procesar textos

Correo Kmail + postfix

Visor de imágenes gqview

Visor de vídeo mplayer para vídeos cortos y visualizaciones rápidas, xine para películas y demás

IM Kmess (y sí soporta transferencia de archivos) para Messenger y PSi para Jabber

P2P aMule, no necesito nada más pues tampoco uso mucho estos programas

Reproductor de audio XMMS, la duda ofende  :Smile: 

Tostador CDs K3B, toda una joya (anteriormente gnome-toaster que también me iba muy bien)

FTP para cliente gFTP y para servidor aunque no es ftp, siempre uso kpf

Diseño vectorial Sodipodi

Diseño gráfico no vectorial Gimp

Estudio sonido Rezound (antes Audacity)

Compositor musical Soundtracker

Diseño gráfico 3D Blender

----------

## kabutor

Alguna recomendacion para comprimir-descomprimir ficheros desde un GUI?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Membris Khan

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Alguna recomendacion para comprimir-descomprimir ficheros desde un GUI?
> 
> 

 

A mí me gusta File-Roller, aunque Ark también va muy bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Pep

1º Navegador: Firefox

2º Suite ofimática: Ximian OpenOffice.

3º Mail: Evolution

4º Visor de imágenes: pornview

5º Visor de video: totem

6º Programa para im: gaim-vv

7º Programa peer to peer: amule.

8º Reproductor de audio: xmms.

9º Quemador de CDs: gnomebaker.

10º Edición de imágenes: gimp

11º Soporte scanner: sane + xsane

12º Cliente ftp: gFTP

13º Juegos: En XP.

14º Lector Noticias: PanLast edited by Pep on Sun Mar 20, 2005 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Frikjan

1. navegador: MozillaFirebird

2. ofimática: OpenOficce

3. video: mplayer

4. IM: amsn y tkabber

5. p2p: ABC (intentando portar la 2.6.2 a linux)

6. audio: XMMS o mplayer

7. cdrw/dvdrw: un alias q me he hecho en la consola a partir del mkisofs y cdrecord

8. irc: irssi sin duda alguna (aunque para licheo por irc uso xchat)

9. terminal virtual: aterm

10. editor de textos: Vim

11. visor de pdf's: xpdf

12. cliente ftp: lftp y gftp

13. monitor del sistema: gkrellm2,

----------

## pcmaster

1) Ofimática: OpenOffice

2) Sonido: XMMS

3) Reproductor multimedia: Xine

4) Ripeador de DVD: dvd::rip (está en el portage: http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?dvdrip-0.50.16)

5) Navegador de Internet: Mozilla

----------

## ArsDangor

Hola.

Ahí van mis preferencias:

Ofimática: OpenOffice, pero sólo para presentaciones y hoja de cálculo. Para textos (documentos, memorias para la univerdiad) uso LyX (LaTeX r00lez  :Wink:  )

Navegador: Konqueror u Opera. Ya me he hecho a la idea de no oír "El larguero" estando en Linux.  :Sad: 

Sonido: XMMS

Video: mplayer

Chat: XChat. Lo mejor que he visto. Cómodo, bonito, potente y estable.  :Smile: 

Terminal: Konsole

IM: KMess. Llevo 2 días usando Kopete y no está mal, aunque parece dar algún problemilla con el envío de ficheros.

Editor de textos: Emacs

Visor de PDFs: Acrobat Reader (ojalá XPDF fuese igual de potente).

p2p: aMule

Correo: KMail (necesito poca cosa en este sentido). Y como editor para los mensajes (donde suelo necesitar algo más de potencia), Emacs.

----------

## krawek

ofimatica: ooo, abiword, gnumeric.

Navegador: links, mozilla

Sonido: xmms, mpg321

Video: mplayer

Chat: irssi y BitchX

Terminal: konsole, xterm

IM: gaim

Editor de textos: vim

Visor de PDFs: Acrobat Reader, kghostview.

p2p: mldonkey

Correo: mutt, pine, mailx

cdrw: cdrecord (hay otro?) GUI: k3b (el mejor)

en fin... hay gran cantidad de aplicaciones buenas, todo depende de que usemos, por ejemplo si usamos X o si usamos gnome o kde o framebuffer todo depende...

----------

## XiuX

navegador: mozilla-firefox, lynx

x-window: kde, fluxbox

ftp: lftp, gftp

sonido: xmms, mpg321

video: mplayer

irc: BitchX

terminal: konsole, Eterm, aterm

im: amsn

servidor ftp: proftpd

ofimática: openoffice

editor: vim, vi

p2p: MLdonkey

Correo: pine

cd-rw: k3b

sysinfo: gkrellm

webserver: apache

graficos: gimp

scanner: nmap

----------

## kabezon

1º Navegador -->Mozilla-Firebird y dentro de poco me pasare al FireFox

2º Suite ofimática --> OpenOffice. Y como cliente de correo Ximian evolution

3º Visor de imágenes--> ninguno

4º Visor de video--> mplayer

5º Programa para im--> ninguno

6º Programa peer to peer: amule

7º Reproductor de audio --> mplayer, el xmms se me queda colgado

8º Quemador de CDs--> K3b

9º FTP -->gftp

10º Mensjeria instantanea --> amsn

----------

## Krieg

navegador: mozilla

wm: fluxbox

sonido: zinf, mp3blaster

video: mplayer

irc: BitchX

im: amsn 0.90 (yes!!!! con soporte de avatar!)

servidor ftp: proftpd

ofimática: open office

editor: vi

p2p: giFTcurs (gift) - conectado a KaZaa

correo: mutt

cd-rw: mkiso, cdrecord, cdrao

sysinfo: gkrellm2

webserver: apache

graficos: gimp

database: mysql

tv: mplayer (porque es el que integra freevo por defecto)

control remoto: lirc

news: slrn

----------

## fromooze

Me he topado con este tread perdido buscando algo que no tenía nada que ver... y ala, voy a participar  :Wink: 

***3ª EDICiÓN***

Navegador: La zorra fogosa (Firefox)

Suite ofimática: Abiword instalado, pero para los trabajos de la carrera, nada mejor que el Groff  -me en gVim  :Smile:   Y para los doc, pues siempre nos queda el antiword.

Visor de imágenes:  GQView

Visor de video: Mplayer en consola y los días de fiesta gmplayer

Programa para im: Gaim , mejora mucho con las guifications.

Reproductor de audio: Me he rendido a la evidencia, XmmS

Quemador de CDs: Cdrecord y de vez en cuando CDW (mayormente en gtk [cdw -g])

Terminal: aterm, aterm y de fiestas la xterm.

Correo: Evolution como cliente, Mutt como herramienta pero mirando hacia gmail... que es también una aplicación!

Gimp:  :Very Happy: 

Manejador de Archivos: mc pero sobre todo bash

Escritorio: Fvwm-CrystaL 

Cliente FTP gftp y lftp(consola)

Juegos WESNOTH, armaggetron, frozen-bubble, pysol, supertux...

Monitor de sistema gkrellm 

....

Por ahora, esto es más o menos lo que uso ...

----------

## pcmaster

fromooze: ya que tu terminal favorito es multi-aterm ¿has conseguido que te muestre el símbolo del euro? Yo uso XFCE4 y el único terminal capaz de mostrarlo es rxvt.

Así que de momento mi voto al mejor terminal es a favor de rxvt.

----------

## fromooze

La verdad es que nunca le había usado... pero tampoco me sale en el vim/gvim... y el groff tampoco lo procesa... tal vez tenga que mirar para introducirlo, pero para Hablar de Aristóteles no hace falta recurrir al   :Wink: 

Uséase, que por deformación profesional, no lo necesito y entonces, tiro de "Euros"  :Smile: 

De todos modos, la rxvt no tiene lo que más que llama de la multi-aterm, que no de la aterm; y es eso de que es "multi". Si escogí la multi-aterm fue porque es la única con tabs sin tener que recurrir a la gnome-terminal o a la konsole y todas las librerías que se conllevan.  Para mi, como fanático de la consola, es fundamental esta posibilidad. Siempre trabajo con un montón de tabs por lo que navego con shif y dirección, que creo con ctrl+alt+n y cierro con exit. Lo cual tiene sus inconvenientes porque más de una vez me cargué aplicaciones que no debía :$ ... aunque para eso encontré mi propia solución: quitar los botones de la ventana, así me pienso más antes de cerrar cualquier cosa  :Smile: 

Pero meteré el Euro en mi lista de ToDo... que no avanza muy rápido, pero avanza  :Smile: 

----------

## cgr

esto es lo que usaba hace una par de dias, ahora acabo de instalar gentoo y estoy remetiendo todo  :Smile: 

ventanas: fluxbox

editor: vi/nano

editor visual: cute

manejador de archivos: northern captain / aterm

terminal: aterm

web: firefox

mail: thunderbird

mensajeria: amsn

ofimatica: openoffice

monitores: gkrellm2

video: xine

cdr: os podeis creer que en dos años y pico con linux no he grabado ni un cd???? nero en xp(que verguenza  :Crying or Very sad:   jojo)

audio: xmms

----------

## RAPUL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdr: os podeis creer que en dos años y pico con linux no he grabado ni un cd???? nero en xp(que verguenza  jojo) 
> 
> 

 

Pues si te gusta el nero... el k3b es casi un clon...

----------

## psm1984

 *Quote:*   

> Ya me he hecho a la idea de no oír "El larguero" estando en Linux. 

 

ainsss, muy mal   :Razz: , prueba con:

mplayer http://www.cadenaser.com/player/SER-TIC.asx -cache 64

Podeis ir jugando con el tamaño de la cache.

----------

## cgr

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> cdr: os podeis creer que en dos años y pico con linux no he grabado ni un cd???? nero en xp(que verguenza  jojo) 
> 
>  
> ...

 

mmm... pero es que me pide instalar el kde y no lo quiero... de todas maneras algo tengo que hacer...

----------

## cgr

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ya me he hecho a la idea de no oír "El larguero" estando en Linux.  
> 
> ainsss, muy mal  , prueba con:
> 
> mplayer http://www.cadenaser.com/player/SER-TIC.asx -cache 64
> ...

 

juer, para el mplayer tambien necesito el kde..., es que hay mucha kdedependecia !!!   :Confused: 

----------

## fromooze

Atrás satanás!!!

Mplayer y KDE??? Lo que tienes es mal los USE o algo por el estilo... si el mplayer lo usas en consola; para qué el KDE??

Tal vez lo que te aparecerá de KDE será el Arts o algo,  y eso con un -arts en el USE pues arreglao.   Bueno, -arts -qt -kde y no sé que más.

Y para tostar... el cdw, el gcombust, el simplecdrx.. hay muchísimos!

----------

## cgr

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Atrás satanás!!!
> 
> Mplayer y KDE??? Lo que tienes es mal los USE o algo por el estilo... si el mplayer lo usas en consola; para qué el KDE??
> 
> Tal vez lo que te aparecerá de KDE será el Arts o algo,  y eso con un -arts en el USE pues arreglao.   Bueno, -arts -qt -kde y no sé que más.
> ...

 

arrgg... es verdad, tenia puesto en USE -kde pero no -arts, y al estar arts pues tambien me queria encasquetar el kde, jeje, gracias... si es que aun no domino esto...

----------

## valtovar

Hola.

1. Navegador: Mozilla

2. Sonido: Xmms

3. Video: Mplayer

4. Ofimatica: Open Office ( aunke casi no utilizo esto )

5. Editof: Vim ( para desarrollo kdevelop 3.0 XD)

6. Motor 3d: Irrlicht ( aunke tan un poco kedados ultimamente, ademas toy diseñando uno propio )

7. Graficos 3d: Blender

8. Terminal: multi-aterm

9. V. pdf: Xpdf --> no necesito mas

10. IM: amsn - gaim

11. irc: BitchX grafico jejejeje, no me di cuenta de las USE al emergerlo XD y ya me da pereza.

12. cliente ftp: gftp y server: proftpd

13. diseño plano: gimp

14 visor im: xview

15. Estudio sonido: audacity 

16. wm: fluxbox

----------

## Stolz

Estos son los que uso yo:

Navegador: Mozilla Firefox

Suite ofimática: Solo uso Abiword

Visor de imágenes: kuickshow (pero estoy buscando otro, que este tiene bugs)

Visor de videos: Xine

Programa para IM: aMsn

Programa peer to peer:giFT, aMule y bittiorrent, pero mldonkey está en proceso

Reproductor de audio: xmms

Quemador de CDs: K3B

Programa pa ver la TV: TVtime

Correo: Kmail

Edición de imágenes: The Gimp

Terminal virtual: konsole

IDE: Kdevelop

Editor html: Quanta (NVU y MozillaComposer meten mucho codigo basura.)

Cliente ftp:Konqueror y lftp

Monitoreo del sistema: lcd4linux

Editores consola: joe (me da pena pasarme a nano despues de tantos años con joe)

Manejador de Ficheros: Konqueror

Juegos: Unreal Tournament 200*, America's Army, FrozenBubble, Enemy Territory, Chromium, Pingus, TuxRacer, Racer (he consegudo que me funcione el volante y todo  :Smile: )...

Un saludo.

----------

## MaROtO

1. navegador: Mozilla

2. ofimática: en casa paso, en el kurro gasto XP  :Embarassed: 

3. video: mplayer

4. IM: amsn 

5. p2p: nada, tengo un p200mmx con 128MB y HD de 40Gb, con win98, pero con eMule (por cierto que veo que hay xmule...abra que ver si le puedo meter linux a este tambien)

6. audio: XMMSr

7. cdrw/dvdrw: no he grabado nada aun con linux...

8. irc: no gasto

9. terminal virtual: creo que xterm (la por defecto de kde  :Question:  )

10. editor de textos: Gedit en X y apartir de ahora nano en terminal

11. visor de pdf's: el que tiene kde por defecto  :Question:  bastante malo por cierto

12. cliente ftp: #ftp. Hay algun otro?

13. monitor del sistema: samsumg syncmaster 957p [img:a1b1a7141d]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7334/descojo.gif[/img:a1b1a7141d]

----------

## artic

navegador: MozillaFirebird

ofimática: OpenOficce

video: xine (a mi me va perfecto)

im: amsn

p2p: mldonkey (gui sancho)

audio: XMMS

cdrw : k3b

irc: xchat

terminal virtual: gnome-terminal

editor de textos: nano y gedit

cliente ftp: gftp

monitor del sistema: gkrellm2

gestor de ficheros : rox

html :nvu

juegos :enemy-terrytory

entorno grafico: fluxbox

Visto los post desearia hacer un comentario q espero a nadie le siente mal ,pero no entiendo la moda de usar recursos de consola a los graficos.Ya se q me saldreis con lo de estabilidad,rapidez y demas.No es mas comodo grabar un cd con k3b q con la consola????y chatear no es mas sencillo xchat q irssi????quiza esta reflexion seria para un tema nuevo.

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

> Visto los post desearia hacer un comentario q espero a nadie le siente mal ,pero no entiendo la moda de usar recursos de consola a los graficos.Ya se q me saldreis con lo de estabilidad,rapidez y demas.No es mas comodo grabar un cd con k3b q con la consola????y chatear no es mas sencillo xchat q irssi????quiza esta reflexion seria para un tema nuevo.

 

hombre, no es cuestion de moda, sino de gustos.

Yo por ejemplo solo he grabado por consola uno o dos CD's en mi vida porque me parece incomodo, prefiero k3b, pero para el manejo de ficheros (copiar, renombrar,mover,...) me resulta mas rapido por consola que con konqueror.

Con el kernel me pasa lo mismo, prefiero mil veces mas "make menuconfig" que "make xconfig", pero para el navegar donde este mozilla que se quite Lynxs  :Smile: . Es cuestion de gustos.

----------

## artic

Hombre respeto todo los gustos,pero para manejar ficheros prefiero rox ya sea konqueror o la consola.Con lo de copiar o hacer cd's la verdad creo q no hay justificacion pq k3b esta haciendo muy buen trabajo,incluso hay gente q usa gnome o flux o lo q sea y tiene q instalar parte de kde para usarlo y hacer ese sacrificio.Y bueno lo del kernel me parece q ahi si hay q hacer una excepcion,pq para marcar asteriscos la verdad bien vale  :Smile:  el menuconfig,a mi el xconfig se me hace mas lento.Me da la impresion de q hay mucha gente q dice usar la consola pq se piensa q asi es mas diestro y mejor  q los demas,en mi opinion  y me parece comparable a quien se niega a q se realice una instalacion grafica de gentoo aun manteniendo la de consola,basta con ver algunos post por ahi .Parece q para alguno complicar la vida parece hacer una seleccion entre los usuarios.Espero q no sea la verdadera causa,pues es una pena q una distro como gentoo no este al alcance de todos.

Salu2

----------

## fromooze

Que te metooo!  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Me da la impresion de q hay mucha gente q dice usar la consola pq se piensa q asi es mas diestro y mejor q los demas,en mi opinion y me parece comparable a quien se niega a q se realice una instalacion grafica de gentoo aun manteniendo la de consola,basta con ver algunos post por ahi

 

Tu como que no tienes una QuakeConsole como la mía en mi Fvwm-Crystal 2.5.3 (La del portage es la 1.0.3 )  Si quiero hacer algo como bajar algo del servidor en un pincho y luego tostarlo; sólo pulso alt+º y escribo un par de comandos, alt+º par que desaparezca o vuelva si  quiero comprobar como ha resultado o resulta todo. No tengo que levantar las manos del teclado, perder el tiempo, que parece poco pero no lo es, sino píllate una mierda de esas que te cuenta todos los metros que andas con el ratón y verás. Es mucho más rápido -sin tirar de miles de recursos-  y sencillo en cuanto te arreprendes un par de comandos o te montas unos scripts. La consola, es un regalo divino, si me la quitasen me moriría! Y esto es en serio, que siempre que me pongo en un Windows un ratico siempre acabo intentando hacer las cosas desde el símbolo del sistema... claro que no puedes hacer nada  :Smile: 

Las aplicaciones gráficas están bien para cuando te estás tomando un bocata y tienes una mano ocupada, porque con el ratón te manejas bien  :Smile:   o cuando tienes que estar un buen rato gestionando alguna acción progresiva ya que te permite controlarlo todo de manera más "visual", o cuando estás cansado de escribir/trabajar y te quieres tomar las cosas con calma y parsimonia... pero para tareas simples es un peñazo... 

Si una vez que aprendes a escribir etiquetando con el groff -me ya no tocas un editor WYGIWYS ni patrás! Si cada vez que aprendes un comando del gvim te das cuenta de lo tarado que estabas de ir perdiendo el tiempo paseando por los menuses!

La línea de comando, tiene mucho poder! Primeramente, tirar del man no cuesta nada; del xman sí. Segundamente, tareas repetitivas, en un pincho con la flechita pa'arriba. Terceramente, si de lo que no te acuerda se te completa sólo.

Mira lo que me cuesta ponerme la película  de antes de sobar sabiendo que el ordenador se va a apagar sólo gracias a las fuentes electrónicas  :Wink:  :

mplayer -fs PorcoRosso.avi && /sbin/poweoff

----------

## artic

Me parece muy bien todo ese post ,pero creo q el futuro de los SO no va muy encaminado por la consola.Solo hay q mirar ........Y te dire mas vale mas una imagen q mil palabras.Y si deberas tienes la razon pq el 99% de los usuarios hacen sus tareas con entorno grafico??????A mi si me quitan el k3b por ej si q me iba a joder tener q hacer cds ,y si me quitan rox lo mismo andar con comanditos q ocupan slots de mi memoria,cuanto mas sencillo e intuitivo sea el manejo de un pc mejor,y cuanto menos tengas q saber para usarlo y conseguir tus propositos mejor,el tiempo es oro.Pq te crees q la mayoria usa mocosoft???o es q les gusta rascar el bolsillo???le das no se a un viejete una consola jajajaj y no pasa del login.Yo no critico quien usa la consola cada uno q haga lo q quiera,critico quien se piensa q por decir eso se cree mejor ,q todos sabemos q los hay.Y por cierto eso de los recursos es una gaita mal sonada (hay q ver el equipo de cada uno),pero hoy en dia que equipo no esta sobrado de ellos???.

Recomiendo usar el gkrellm2 y ver directamente los valores en la consola y refrescar con el teclado..........  :Smile:  No se a todo el mundo no le sobra el tiempo y no me digais q se adelanta tanto con la consola en general.

Salu2

----------

## M.A.

El entorno gráfico es más cómodo para tareas a las que no estés muy acostumbrado, para programas que uses de uvas a peras o para las cosas que no se pueden hacer con la consola, pej sería un infierno utilizar el Gimp en la consola, o tb navegar en modo consola es un truño.

Pero la realidad es que hay muchas cosas que se pueden hacer en consola imposibles de hacer en entorno gráfico. Además, con la consola tienes de verdad la sensación de que controlas lo que haces. Por ejemplo, a veces he tenido problemas con programas de quemado de cds, y al final acababa haciendo mi mkisofs y cdrecord, y todo como la seda  :Razz: .

Piensa por ejemplo en los típicos comandos con sed o awk, a ver cómo te las apañarías con el entorno gráfico. O por ejemplo para la edición de archivos de configuración o de texto pequeños, no compensa para nada dedicarse a abrirlos con el kedit o kwrite...

El ordenador tiene que ser versátil, y permitir que el usuario novel pueda hacer sus tareas con el entorno gráfico, y si para determinadas acciones necesitas más potencia, ahí tienes tu consola esperándote  :Razz: .

Yo personalmente hago el 70% de mis tareas habituales en entorno gráfico, pero como me quiten la consola para el 30% restante me hacen un desgraciado...

----------

## fromooze

Sí, tienes razón, una imagen vale más que mil palabras... y por eso el mundo es mucho más culto en general hoy, donde nos bombardean con imágenes que antes. Y no me refiero a cultura académica, sino a cultura de la de verdad, ya sea cocinar, ordeñar, reparar un coche...  Sólo te diré una cosita, y es que si la religión católica en España a llegado a los extremos donde está (procesiones y el buen cristiano que lo es por ir a misa), carente de todo sentido, es porque es totalmente icónica.  En otros sitios, el cristianismo se ha mantenido más vivo/interesante porque no hicieron lo que aquí, meter imágenes de santos y misas en latín para arreprender de memoria. 

Los que usan windoze, son unos tontos del culo por dos razones: -Porque se dejan encular con lo peor del software como si fuese algo novedoso. -Porque si quieren algo fácil de usar, tienen un SO maravilloso como MacOS/X ... y por cierto, los iconoso los introdujeron los de Mac con una idea muy clara: Vender hardware haciendolo fácilmente usable, no vender Sistemas Operativos.

Y claro que tienes razón, el futuro está en lo intuitivo, como el Visual Basic NET ... de lo más intuititivo, si uno no arreprende a usarlo es porque tiene hemorroides.

... lo que hay que oír... así es como uno entiende que hay que ser radical para defender el uso de la consola...  ¿que te crees? ¿que el código que hay detrás de KDE lo han hecho con corta y pega? Si como decía Stephenson "al principio fue la línea de comando" , digo yo, que no puedes renegar de ella  :Smile:  ... 

Y por último, un entorno gráfico, no es un entorno de iconos. YO uso un entorno gráfico, pero porque eso me permite tener diferentes consolas abietas, manejar imágenes, gráficos que me informan sobre el estado del sistema y utilizar programas con una GUI. Lo de pegar iconos en el escritorio, por ejemplo, me resulta totalmente inútil, aunque sí que tengo  iconos para lanzar con el ratón aplicaciones, sino "nomre &"  en la QuakeConsole  :Smile: 

Lo intuitivo son los coches americanos, chupa gasoleos contaminantes de dos pedales que se los puedes dejar a un niño; lo inteligente son los coches europeos de marchas. 

Mejor no sigo porque me has enfadado con tus ideas de niño caprichoso que le molesta no saber usar la consola. Porque es lo de siempre, que si los debianitas cuando se habla del apt-get -cuando todavía no he sido capaz de instalar nada con .rpm- y que si la consola o los iconos.. joder, a tomar por el tubo de la risa! Te piensas que nací sabiendo usar la consola? Te piensas que SÉ usar la consola? NO pero si te quieres comparar con un viejo, pues ponte boina. Lo intuitivo es lo que desarrollan los que disfrutan con la informática para los que sólo la quieren usar como medio; yo sin consola, no quiero el ordenador. Así de claro te lo digo.

EDITADO: Como dice M.A., yo también uso muchos programas gráficos, puede que más de la mitad (psi, firefox, thunderbird ...) pero sin los que uso en consola habría muchas cosas que me serían imposibles de llevar a cabo.

----------

## M.A.

Hey, take it easy fromooze...

No te cabrees por algo que ves tú muy claro y otros no lo vean así. Tú también puedes estar equivocado (aunque yo piense que tienes razón, esas no son formas de decirlo...), y más que ayudar a entender tu postura puedes provocar el rechazo.

Por otra parte, mucha gente usa Windows (pej yo usaba) porque en ocasiones no tiene más remedio. Por ponerte un ejemplo, no me ha sido fácil conseguir una versión de Matlab para linux, mientras tanto usaba Windows. También mucha gente usa Windows porque no quiere 'perder tiempo' en aprender Linux, y seamos francos, la gente ha sido ciberalfabetizada en su mayoría con el ventanucos, con eso no es fácil competir. ¿O qué te crees que va a usar un ingeniero medio? Si no tiene una especial curiosidad por los ordenadores, no tiene contacto con el mundo linux y en la uni le han enseñado a utilizar sus programas de trabajo habitual en el Hasefroch, es normal que lo use, y no tiene porqué ser un tonto del culo (los que sí me sorporenden son los informáticos & cia que conocen Linux y Windows y aún así prefieren Linux, pero no intentes comprender a la humanidad...) Otro gran problema son los videojuegos, o los programas para PYMES de SP. Pero eso sí, los principales problemas, con diferencia, están claros: la ignorancia, los FUD, y las actividades monopolísticas de Guille Puertas y sus amigos.

Nada que objetar a tu opinión, froomoze, pero creo que se puede ser contundente (como has sido) con algo más de tranquilidad y educación.

Salu2

PD: Muy bueno el ejemplo de los coches. Y con respecto a los de Debian, podría escribir un libro sobre todo lo que hay que me parece que lastra mucho a Debian, y una de esas cosas es el tremendo apego que le tienen sus usuarios y desarrolladores, que en ocasiones les impide innovar, o reformar (en mi humilde opinión Debian necesita una buena reestructuración). Espero que a la comunidad Gentooera no le pase lo mismo.

PPD: Y otra cosa, y esto va para artic: todo el mundo puede opinar. Pero las opiniones más formadas (con más experiencia y conocimientos detrás) merecen más respeto. Con esto te quiero decir que si no te has preocupado por utilizar la consola (que evidentemente requiere más aprendizaje que las ventanitas) tampoco te dediques a denostarla de esa manera o a pensar que los que la usan se crean mejores por ello. Los que se lo crean, ten por seguro que han copiado-pegado un par de comandos chungos de sed solamente para fardar (es triste, pero es así), pero te aseguro que no hay muchos así.

----------

## M.A.

Y ya que estamos:

Navegador: Firefox y Konqueror, según me de

Correo: Thunderbird

Oficina: Openoffice y LyX

Música: mplayer

Video: Xine para DVDs y mplayer para el resto

Desarrollo: Kate+gcc+make  :Very Happy: 

IM: amsn

Cliente ftp: tnftp

Cliente ssh: openssh

Cliente sftp: shfsmount

Cliente samba: smbmount

Editor de texto: joe

Gestión de paquetes: emerge+esearch  :Wink: 

Grabación de cds: cdrecord

----------

## fromooze

Ya,   :Embarassed:   pido perdón.. porque realmente me he exaltado   :Embarassed:   Pero tampoco voy a editarlo y que te quedes tú como un tío raro  :Wink: 

Sólo señalar que lo de los usuarios de Microsoft tontos del culo, no lo digo por TODOS los usuarios, sino por los que están comprando un Windoze de esos todos orgulloso pensando que es lo mejor. Entiendo que  Hasecorp es una mafia de la que en cuyas redes al andar con ordenadores siempre hay que caer, yo no tengo ningún windows instalado hoy, aunque sí una licencia, pero mi entrada en la informática con MI ordenador fue por Windows. De todos modos, nunca estuve demasiado contento con Windows, primero por manía, luego por ir descubriendo nuevos programas, nuevas formas de hacer las cosas (AfterStep me marcó mucho) que me enseñaban que realmente el SO que tenía era un coñazo... En el buen sentido de la palabra: algo aburrido y pesado.  En cambio hay quien mira a Linux esperando encontrar algo tan bueno como Windows porque entiende que Windows es lo mejor, fácil, cómodo, eficiente, y con pantallas azules super chupis. Esa gente para mí es tonta, porque viven en la ignorancia, en la opción lógica para ellos, cuando creo que si lo que quieres es un ordenador evidente, intuitivo, lo que quieres es un Mac, porque Windows es increíblemente intuitivo... Y yo tonto porque me cuesta más hacer las cosas en Windows que en Linux donde puedo leer manuales y no asistentes... Por eso que no se entienda mal, que sólo me refiero a esos, a los que pagan sus licencias y están super orgullosos de ese escritorio, que para mis necesidades está mal parido, y para la lógica del asunto creo que también.

 No me cansaré de contar cómo empecé con un gnome al puro estilo Windows para acabar en un FvwmCrystal2 que sí responde a lo que siempre he querido... e incluso más, porque con él impresiono a todo el mundo! No hay mejor publicidad para el Otro SoftWare que el escaparate, y mis compañeros están todos con ganas de cambiarse a Linux para tener un escritorio como el mio  :Smile: 

Sobre lo de Debian, estoy de acuerdo. Pero lo que no se puede negar es que el apt-get vaya bien. Que esas son las discusiones que más me llamaban la atención; no tiene sentido decir que el portage está mal parido y que sólo nos gusta porque somos gentooza.  

Lo que sí, reitero mis disculpas por la salida de tono... siempre soy demasiado visceral para estas cosas..  :Sad:   Y me tomé como un ataque personal la respuesta de artic a mi anterior post... Perdón por la salida de tono... 

...mamá, pero es que me dijo que me iba a quedar sin consola...  :Wink: 

PS- Por cierto, una pequeña comparativa Firefox - Konqueror?

----------

## artic

Bueno veo q habeis escrito muchas lineas.........

En primer lugar quiero recordar mi primer post donde decia "desearia hacer un comentario q espero a nadie le siente mal",pq yo no escribo para ofender a nadie ni causar malestar,sino para aprender intercambiando opiniones.(Tb tomo nota de las disculpas  :Smile:  pq rectificar es de sabios) yo tambien me equivoco.

En segundo lugar respeto a todos los usuarios de mocosoft,no creon q sean tontos del culo ni mucho menos,yo no estoi aqui para juzgarles,c/u q use el SO q le salga de los h..... Ademas estariamos insultando a millones de personas.No comparto esa opinion.Todos somos ignorantes en los temas q desconocemos,en esta mundo es imposible entender de todo,no somos dioses.

Tercero kde no se hizo por cortar y pegar y me da = lo importante es el resultado de compilar q es cortar y pegar( por cierto no me gusta kde prefiero fluxbox).q es el producto final por eso quien escribe el codigo es alguien capacitado para ello.

Cuarto No uso iconos,no me gustan

Quinto Aqui habra gente mas experta q otra yo se usar la consola,no voi a hacer un examen para ver quien sabe mas  :Smile:  y creo q es algo presuntuoso tipico de canal de chat el infravalorar las opiniones de los demas,cosa q agraciadamente no se suele oir por los foros.

Bueno y repito es una opinion,nada mas solo queria saber lo q pensaba otra gente,yo no le voi a quitar la consola a nadie   :Laughing:  ,la unica q te quitaria fromooze seria la play2,(ni esa q no me gustan).

Un salu2 y disculpas si alguien se ha molestado

----------

## MaROtO

Y al hilo de los coches americanos: la consola para el usuario medio, es que como el ameircano que se compra un ferrari v8 turbo tipo GTO o F40 (manual, 6 velocidades, sin asistida, abs, sin controles de ningun tipo, y mas de 400CV)  en un estado donde la vel max es de 64mph (si tiene suerte, que los hay menores). Luego viene su vecino que se compro un smart de 600cc con 40CV (automatico, abs,controles de estabilidad y traccion, direccion asistida etc...) y hace lo mismo, osea va al trabajo, a la compra etc...

Alguno se ha pensado que al usuario medio no quiere hacer barrabasadas con el ordenata, y que no disfruta aprendiendo a como aprender a manejar el ordenata?

La mayoria de los que aqui escribimos, disfrutamos haciendo y deshaciendo distros, configuraciones etc...pero y ala inmensa mayoria?

----------

## Sparda

Siguiendo con el tema del uso de la consola y eso... 

Yo tengo iconos en mi escritorio... De hecho, me lo ha "currado " para ternerlos (uso fluxbox, y por defecto no salen). Me parecen un invento de lo mas cómodo (donde va a parar un clic, frente a varias pulsaciones de teclas). Y eso es lo que quiere el usuario normal, quieren pulsar un iconito y que se abra su aplicación y punto. De hecho no les ineresa como ha llegado eso ahí. Todo esto justifica el no usar la consola. Es cierto que es mucho mas potente y versatil pero eso no tiene por qué interesar a todo el mundo. a mi me interesa, me gusta y cada vez la uso más, pero cuando intento "venderles" Linux a mis amigos ni se me ocurre abrir un terminal. Una vez lo tenté la suerte, y, está comprobado, se asustan y se separan de ti como si fueses satanás personificado. 

Vamos, que muchos no buscan que lo que hay en su ordenador les guste y estimule, solo quieren que les sirva para unos mínimos, y, a ser posible, con el menor esfuerzo por su parte. Y eso es tan bueno y válido como la postura contraria.

Por otra parte... La estupidez de los usuarios de window$. Yo personalmente creo que usar window$ es una estupidez (salvo en el caso de que se necesite una aplicación especial, para la que no existe port, y encima, no funciona en wine o similares). Me parece que es algo que no merece la pena, por su inestabilidad, su falta de seguridad; su baja calidad en general. La pena es que la gente no se da cuenta que para hacer lo que hace con su ordenador podría usar otras cosas de mayor calidad. Vale, alguien me dirá: "Eso es por desconocimiento tio". Pues no. A veces es verdad eso, pero ¿que me decis de aquellos conocidos que saben lo que tu usas y aun así no cambian? Por que además, son los mismos que te vienen a llorar a ti por que su virus no funciona. 

Y eso a mi me fastidia. Y más cuando no hago más que ofrecerme a ponerselo, dejarselo facil y ofrecerles servicio técnico gratuito, amable, etc (y de paso con el tiempo irles metinedo un poquito en profundidades). 

En definitiva, que ni tanto ni tan poco.

Bueno, corto ya, que me está saliendo muy largo, siento que me enrollo, y a fin de cuentas esto no va del todo con el asunto del hilo...

Saludos

----------

## artic

Bueno yo tb uso fluxbox y si claro q se pueden meter iconos,pero la verdad yo uso el menu q es muy rapido o el fbrun,no uso iconos pq me tapan el fondo y eso no me gusta y la verdad me parece repetirse.Pero me parece bien q tu los tengas,cada uno tiene sus gustos.Lo q si comparto es la maravilla de fluxbox q para mi es de lo mejor,y q cada dia mejora mas.

He leido por ahi fvwm-crystal lo he probado y no me ha gustado demasiado es sist de menu q tiene,tb he leido q no lo habeis usado con herramientas del portage,alguien podria extenderse un poco mas en con q aplicaciones lo usa y eso para probarlo desde otro punto de vista.

Salu2

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues me uno a la conversación. 

Yo empecé usando Gnome y seguí usando Gnome y me encanta el Gnome. Y eso que soy un usuario de consola. En mi carrera (Teleco) he tenido que usar, y sigo usando, la consola para casi todo. No importa el gestor de ventanas que tengas, la consola funciona siempre. El gestor de ventanas es lo que tienes debajo para cuando no usas la consola. 

En este momento estoy probando las KDE. He descubierto que haciéndolo con cuidado (es decir, quitándole paja, porque tiene muchísimas cosas que nunca usaré) mantiene el uso de recursos donde me lo puedo permitir, y además es bonito. Por qué bonito? Una de mis aficiones es "vender" Linux. A mis familiares, amigos, conocidos, a quien vea mi ordenador... Y he descubierto que cuanto más "bonito" lo pongas, mejor resulta. Y resulta. He conseguido instalar linux en muchos ordenadores gracias a un poco de "bonitura". Hasta ahora con el Gnome, pero pronto lo intentaré también con KDE.

De todas maneras a mí me gusta el WindowMaker, lo he usado en los Pentium 75 y Pentium 100 de la facultad, hasta que me acostumbré y siempre lo tengo por si me apetece  :Wink: 

Me gustará probar el flux-box del que tan bien habláis... 

Un saludo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cuerty

Como navegador me encanta Firefox, me da las tabs que encuentro tan comodas (Sobre todo en Windows :p). Y aparte renderisa muy bien el html (en realidad eso lo hacen todos los browsers basados en Gecko).

No uso ningun paquete de oficina, se podria decir que aprovecho Gnome Office porque como procesador de textos, si bien uso gvim o vim a secas, despues le doy formato con abiword.

Para visor de imagenes no hay como gqview, usaba xv desde los viejos tiempos de slackware 3.6 y kernel 2.0.36 hasta que fui a lo de un amigo y vi esta 'maravilla'. Soy fanatico de sacar fotos con mi camara digital y me ayuda mucho a mantener algo de orden.

Sobre video no probe mucho, me quede con mplayer y gmplayer obvio, que cubren todos mis requisitos  :Smile:  (No soy muy exigente en esto). Realone lo tengo emergeado pero ni esta en el menu de mi fvwm :p

Gaim, me gusta, sobre transferencia de archivos... usa email  :Smile: . De ultima amsn se banca transferir archivos. Y segun footnotes en las proximas versiones entra un patch de shy que permite transferir archivos al menos en la red de msn con gaim.

p2p: Mldonkey, lo tengo emergeado en mi gatoway. Asi si apago mi maqiuna sigue bajando :p. Hay que tunearlo un poco eso si.

Para audio: beep media player, es como xmms pero mas fachon, y ya es estable. No como hace unos meses que no podias reproducir un CD sin que segfaultee :p

No tengo grabadora de CD en mi workstation asi que en el ultimo item no te puedo ayudar  :Sad: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Y después revisar todo el post por si acaso... Nadie hace pdfs en linux??? Lo digo porque me apetecía hacer uno y no sé con qué. Sé que el openoffice los hace, pero no lo tengo instalado (quizá acabaré instalándolo) pero me huelo que habrá alguna otra forma.

Alguien sabe???

----------

## fromooze

Yo los hago con ps2pdf ...  ¿te vale?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Resucitando este tema...

Tengo que hacer un proyecto sobre Web Services, con lo que tendré que programar java/jsp y xml. Hace tiempo que sólo programao C/C++, y la última vez que programé java lo hice con el jbuilder, pero no está por aquí además igual hay algo mejor...

Otra cosa, que necesita mi novia y yo quiero demostrarle cómo se hace en Linux, es cortar escenas de una peli en DivX/Xvid/VCD. Y como nunca lo he hecho, seguro que alguien puede aconsejarme  :Very Happy:  Quizá con el mplayer/mencoder?? 

Alguna sugerencia???

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kcobain

prueba el avidemux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## M.A.

El JBuilder está para Linux, si estás acostumbrado a él no tendrás problema.

----------

## flaab_0n

Para editar Video, cortar pedazos y tal tienes CINELERRA en el portage y es muy eficaz.

El tema de Consola/Grafico es muy simple. A mi me gusta usar consola, me da movilidad que si la intentaras tener en Windows lo llevabas claro. (La "consola" de msdos de Windows es tirando a lamentable).

Siempre te encuentras a la tipica gente que se mete con los que usan consola y la intentan promover. No por nada especial, sino porque les da verguenza no saber usala ellos.

Personalmente no me considero experto en consola, ni muchisimo menos. Tengo aqui mi precioso entorno grafico amigable y tan agusto. Pero en ciertos momentos la consola me viene que te cagas, y puedo hacer cosas que un usuario normal grafico no.

- Con consola puedes hacer todo lo que haces en modo grafico.

- Pero no puedes hacer en modo grafico todo lo que puedes hacer en consola.

Es facil, la consola da mas movilidad. Pueds hacer aliases de comandos que uses mas normalmente (montar cd), o hacer scripts de bash largos que te solucionen mucho la papeleta(yo tengo uno de hacer backup de una serie de archivos de configuracion de mi sistema, el lilo.conf, el fstab, el /etc/profile, el /etc/groups, el de apache, etc. Y en vez de copiar todos los archivos uno a uno me basta con tipear en consola $ make_backup, por ejemplo).

Los que no os guste usar consola, pues alla vosotros. Pero en vez de tenernos rabia a nosotros xq sabemos un poco mas, intentad aprender. Y sino, q diferencia tendriais entre Linux y Mac Os X?

Estoy de acuerdo con Froomoze en que Mac Os X es el sueño de todo windosero que desee un sistema estable, eficaz y bonito a la vez. Un sistema Drag & Drop y Plug & Play. Al menos Mac Os X hace el plug & play bien, en cambio Windows hacer Pluf & Platch, y te dice "conflicto de controladores. Por favor formatee el sistema".

¿Por cierto quien introdujo la famosa medida de formatear cada X tiempo para q el ordenador funcione bien? A mi me daria algo, llevo 3 años sin formatear. Sin contar la de quemaduras por contacto que se le hace al disco duro.

Yo no digo nada, pero uso consola muchas veces y sinceramente es la forma mas eficaz de hacer las cosas.

Asi que aquellos que no sepais, una de dos:

 - Aprendeis a usarla y si no sabeis preguntad en el foro y se os contestara (siempre y cuando hayais leido el Man primero)

- Y si no quereis aprender a usarla, compraos un Mac. Pero dejadnos en paz.

Un abrazo a tos.

----------

## Ciranober2

Yo para hacer pdf utilizo Latex bueno mas concretamente pdflatex, y para escribir con el utilizo KILE, es un editor parecido al texnicenter o winedt de echo me gusta mucho más, para matemáticas que es lo que a mi me interesa estoy bien surtido en Linux, con maxima y xmaxima para los crios de la eso y bachillerato se bastan.

Un Saludo

----------

## rsa

No se si intersara a la peña pero esto creo que es bastante productivo : una tabla de equivalencias de programas para windows y linux :

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

que lo disfruteis.

----------

## TieferFeld

Ya que alguien habló de avidemux y que lo he necesitado (bueno, lo necesita mi novia...) me lo emergí y tiene buena pinta. Pero no le encuentro manera de cortar un trozo de vídeo y pegarlo como un archivo nuevo. Si se puede, voy a buscar por interné, que pa eso está, pero si no se puede... 

Cuál es el mejor programa para hacerlo????  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Gracias.

----------

## TieferFeld

Vale, que nadie diga nada. Es tarde y estoy cansado, por eso digo tonterías. Programa más tonto de usar nadie lo ha visto :-S Quitaría el otro mensaje, pero estaría destruyendo pruebas  :Razz: 

Saludos.

----------

## DarkMind

1º Navegador?- Konqueror

2º Suite ofimática - OpenOffice

3º Visor de imágenes: Gwenview

4º Visor de video: Kaffeine

5º Programa para im: aMSN (para MSN) , Kopete(para ICQ, Jabber y Yahoo Messenger)

6º  Programa peer to peer: aMule, Ktorrent

7º Reproductor de audio: Amarok

8º Quemador de CDs: K3B

----------

## DarkMind

 *artic wrote:*   

> Me parece muy bien todo ese post ,pero creo q el futuro de los SO no va muy encaminado por la consola.Solo hay q mirar ........Y te dire mas vale mas una imagen q mil palabras.Y si deberas tienes la razon pq el 99% de los usuarios hacen sus tareas con entorno grafico??????A mi si me quitan el k3b por ej si q me iba a joder tener q hacer cds ,y si me quitan rox lo mismo andar con comanditos q ocupan slots de mi memoria,cuanto mas sencillo e intuitivo sea el manejo de un pc mejor,y cuanto menos tengas q saber para usarlo y conseguir tus propositos mejor,el tiempo es oro.Pq te crees q la mayoria usa mocosoft???o es q les gusta rascar el bolsillo???le das no se a un viejete una consola jajajaj y no pasa del login.Yo no critico quien usa la consola cada uno q haga lo q quiera,critico quien se piensa q por decir eso se cree mejor ,q todos sabemos q los hay.Y por cierto eso de los recursos es una gaita mal sonada (hay q ver el equipo de cada uno),pero hoy en dia que equipo no esta sobrado de ellos???.
> 
> Recomiendo usar el gkrellm2 y ver directamente los valores en la consola y refrescar con el teclado..........  No se a todo el mundo no le sobra el tiempo y no me digais q se adelanta tanto con la consola en general.
> 
> Salu2

 

totalmente de acuerdo  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Resucitando este tema...
> 
> Tengo que hacer un proyecto sobre Web Services, con lo que tendré que programar java/jsp y xml. Hace tiempo que sólo programao C/C++, y la última vez que programé java lo hice con el jbuilder, pero no está por aquí además igual hay algo mejor...
> 
> Otra cosa, que necesita mi novia y yo quiero demostrarle cómo se hace en Linux, es cortar escenas de una peli en DivX/Xvid/VCD. Y como nunca lo he hecho, seguro que alguien puede aconsejarme  Quizá con el mplayer/mencoder?? 
> ...

 

cortar escenas? yo lo he hecho, pero con mpgs con mainactor (es pagado... pero buscando en ciertos sitios encontre un serial  :Cool:  )

----------

## DarkMind

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Para editar Video, cortar pedazos y tal tienes CINELERRA en el portage y es muy eficaz.

 

para usar cinelerra hay que tener muuucha paciencia, programa mas complicado que ese no he visto  :Confused: 

en la misma pagina lo dicen 

```
Cinelerra is not for consumer use. If ease of use, simplicity, and convenience, or stylishness are your thing, you should use Virtualdub, Kino, MJPEG tools or MainActor instead.
```

despues de un tiempo, me aburri, es demasiado NO-instuitivo, no me gusto para nada..

mejor mainactor, no es como imovie, pero es lo que hay  :Laughing: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Estoy de acuerdo con Froomoze en que Mac Os X es el sueño de todo windosero que desee un sistema estable, eficaz y bonito a la vez. 

 

creo que ese el el sueño de cualquiera, no solo de windozeros

para mi siempre el mejor OS ha sido Mac OS X, por que? , porque es estable, unix like, facil de usar y bonito a la vez. es todo lo que yo espero de un OS

yo no me cambie de windows a linux por usar cosas en consola y complicarme mas la vida, si no porque windows no cumple con los estandares de estabilidad y rendimiento que exijo de mi maquina. Pero si tuviese la opción de poder usar mac os en mi pc, sin duda lo haria  :Smile: 

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Y si no quereis aprender a usarla, compraos un Mac. Pero dejadnos en paz.
> 
> Un abrazo a tos.

 

mentalidad arrogante como esa hace que linux muchas veces sea considerado un sistema para "geeks" y no apto para usos "serios"  :Confused: 

que bueno que cada vez queda menos gente asi.. les guste o no linux cada vez se esta haciendo mas facil y acercándose a la gente, esa es la idea, no dejar linux como sólo un juguete de gente "geek"

----------

## Coder

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> para mi siempre el mejor OS ha sido Mac OS X, por que? , porque es estable, unix like, facil de usar y bonito a la vez. es todo lo que yo espero de un OS
> 
> 

 

Te olvidas del principal problema de Mac OS X, no es Software Libre. Yo no quiero ligarme a un producto que no es libre para que vuelva a pasar lo mismo que con Windows. Además Apple utiliza o va a utilizar el sistema DRM que es la mayor intrusión a nuestra privacidad.

Un saludo

----------

## ps2

jeje es cierto

yo estoy x comprarme un portatil pronto... y quiza compre un apple primero por calidad de producto y segundo porque PASO de pagar por narices por un hasefroch a una compañia que odio dsd los doce años que tenia mi ordenador Amiga jajaj

para eso pago una licencia de MacOS X a Apple, que colabora con el software libre... aunque sea a su manera pero creo que ese tema ya se soluciono

Eso si, no se si HP vende ya sus portatiles con disponibilidad de ubuntu en vez de hasefroch; porque entonces dudaria entre hp y apple... aunque en ambos casos pondria gentoo

----------

## johnypez

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> jeje es cierto
> 
> yo estoy x comprarme un portatil pronto... y quiza compre un apple primero por calidad de producto y segundo porque PASO de pagar por narices por un hasefroch a una compañia que odio dsd los doce años que tenia mi ordenador Amiga jajaj
> 
> para eso pago una licencia de MacOS X a Apple, que colabora con el software libre... aunque sea a su manera pero creo que ese tema ya se soluciono
> ...

 

Bien lo has dicho ,aunque sea por calidad de hw , duracion de baterias , tecnlogia , rendimiento , y encima a un precio escandaloso , el ibook de 12" vale 900 pavos , si no recuerdo mal  :Smile:  toda una joyita , yo si algun dia tengo que pillar un portatil , creeme , pillaré un ibook =) , por las razones anteriormente expuestas.

----------

## DDrDark

Si bien el sistema de MAC es muy estable y eficaz (faltaba mas, esta echo para los componentes!), la gente se suele comprar un mac por lo bonito que es, pero puedo asegurar a cualquiera que linux puede ser mucho mas bonito, estable (y eso teniendo en cuenta la variedad de hardware) que cualquier mac os o windows. Sin contar con que es LIBRE. En resumidas cuentas, mac ERA unos pedazos de maquinones alli por el 90 cuando intel  recien empezaba y amd ni existia, y si te querias dedicar al diseño grafico, comprate un MAC o no haces nada, pero eso ya ha cambiado. Todos los "maceros" dicen "compara un 1.25 con un pentium 1.25 y veras la diferencia", claro que eso es verdad, pero compara el precio y veras AUN MAS la diferencia. Por lo que te cuesta un 1,25 de mac te compras un pentium o amd con doble de memoria y de rendimiento. 

Por otra parte, la mitad de las acciones de MAC son de Bill Gates, y es una persona que no quiero saber nada de el, ni en figuritas.

Y me olvidaba, he usado varios macs, pasando por el Mac OS 9, Mac OS panther y el nuevo Tiger y os puedo asegurar que "modificar" el entorno grafico, es bajarte unos temas y nada mas. En linux, por ejemplo con el FVWM puedes hacer lo que QUIERAS, es mas estoy en estos momentos haciendo una interfaz "mac" pero a mi gusto

----------

## episode96

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Si bien el sistema de MAC es muy estable y eficaz (faltaba mas, esta echo para los componentes!), la gente se suele comprar un mac por lo bonito que es[...]
> 
> 

 

Yo creo que la mayoría se lo compran porque están hartos de windows, y Linux es demasiado complejo para ellos -o también usan aplicaciones que no están disponibles en Linux-

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte, la mitad de las acciones de MAC son de Bill Gates, y es una persona que no quiero saber nada de el, ni en figuritas.
> 
> 

 

Hace ya bastante tiempo que eso dejó de ser cierto.

Alguna quemador de CDS-DVDS para GNOME? tipo K3b pero para GTK. Si no sabeis de ninguno, pues alguno para la consola  :Sad: 

----------

## lanshor

Yo nunca he usado el so de apple, pero la verdad no me imagino nada mejor que mi gentoo, aunque habra que verlo por si acaso jejeje. Hablo sin saber, pero creo que la unica diferencia que podria hechar de menos en linux es el soporte de hardware (que si que ya se que eso es cosa del pasado, pero aun hay muchas cosas que no estan bien soportadas en linux).

Yo llevaba muchos años usando windows/linux alternativamente para distintas cosas, hasta que gracias a windows perdi mi enorme colecion de mp3 que llevaba desde los 16 años recopilando y clasificando en bd y poniendo los nombres perfectos etc, unos 50 gigas desaparecieron y no pude recoperarlos de ninguna forma, creo que use todos los programas de recuperacion que existen xD

(Acabo de borrar todo un parrafo de insultos y desprestigios al "ventanidas", tengo que censurarme porque cuando lo pienso me enciendo... menos mal que he releido antes de postear)

Bueno y eso, que ahora solo uso linux, y todavia me duele tener que tener una particion para los juegos, aunque hace ya muchos meses que no entro, con cedega de momento me apaño, hasta que quietra jugar a algo que no vaya...

----------

## TieferFeld

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Alguna quemador de CDS-DVDS para GNOME? tipo K3b pero para GTK. Si no sabeis de ninguno, pues alguno para la consola 

 

GnomeBaker, pero està en fase beta... Aunque dicen que funciona bien. Si no, tienes gnome-toaster y alguno màs que son apenas un interfaz para mi gusto un poco cutre, pero puedes probar  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VeritisQuo

1º Navegador?- FireFox, Galeón no me gusta en absoluto.. es leeeeeeeeeeeento 

2º Suite ofimática - OpenOffice. Y como cliente de correo Thunderbird

3º Visor de imágenes: gwview y para retoque Guim ^_^

4º Visor de video: mplayer

5º Programa para im: amsn (sólo utilizo la red msn)

6º  Programa peer to peer: mldonkey y para torrents: rtorrent

7º Reproductor de audio: xmms

8º Quemador de CDs: K3b

----------

